# Tips



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

Is anybody else not getting tipped even though the ride was fine? This is happening to often. I suspect Uber is robbing tips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sparkaratzi said:


> Is anybody else not getting tipped even though the ride was fine? This is happening to often. I suspect Uber is robbing tips.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

huh, like 2/3 of the time. Is Uber stealing my tips? I need a lawyer!    

Welcome to the forum. I think after reading a bit you will find most RS drivers (not food) are not tipped every single ride. If they were, that would be the unicorn. heck, 1/3 of my rides don't even bother to rate. Sad, really.....


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Uber created a culture of not tipping. Blame them.


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

I can almost guarantee that all these people that use Uber; bartenders, hair stylists, waiters etc. rake in the tips. Can you hear them now if they weren't? Wishful thinking on my part that riders would treat us the same way, with or without Ubers blessing. Hope I get a chance to stiff them back someday.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

This is normal.
4 years driving, my conclusion is.
Rich people don't tip.
Hard working people tip more.
Certain countries peoples don't tip .
Car condition and driving usually doesn't matter for tippers.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

NOBODY has been tipping. It used to be a couple here and there, now I'm not getting Squat. Feels like something is up, just does not make sense.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I tip and I'm not a nobody!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I tip and I'm not a nobody!


Same. I tip well because I understand the system.

Eats, vast majority tip - it's in their face when they complete the order. X, now? Nada. Averaging one tip a day.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sparkaratzi said:


> Is anybody else not getting tipped even though the ride was fine? This is happening to often. I suspect Uber is robbing tips.


Over the 6 years I have done rideshare, my tips have averaged around 2% of revenue (for every $100 in fares, I get around $2 in tips). It's normal to go for days without getting any tips.


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> NOBODY has been tipping. It used to be a couple here and there, now I'm not getting Squat. Feels like something is up, just does not make sense.
> [/QUOT


Now I understand. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Over the 6 years I have done rideshare, my tips have averaged around 2% of revenue (for every $100 in fares, I get around $2 in tips). It's normal to go for days without getting any tips.


Ouch. Really?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Over the 6 years I have done rideshare, my tips have averaged around 2% of revenue (for every $100 in fares, I get around $2 in tips). It's normal to go for days without getting any tips.


That wasn't my experience until I returned to pax this week. It's unbelievable.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> That wasn't my experience until I returned to pax this week. It's unbelievable.


Maybe it's dependent on market. My rating on Lyft is 5.0 and on Uber it's 4.94, which admittedly I am not proud of; they are evidence that I am giving pax way better service than they deserve. But they also show that pax are satisfied with the service I provide, so the lack of tips probably isn't because I suck as a driver.

Who knows what it's down to.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

At the beginning of the year my tips were right in line with what they were previous years. After the Virus crap started it has been a roller coaster, sometimes no tips for long strings of rides, sometimes long strings of tips. Over all this year I am down in percentage of rides that tip. 6 of my last 10 rides tipped. So far this week tipping has been good. Last week it sucked.

Realistically I don’t think Uber is stealing tips. Since they are a publicly traded company they are subject to audits. You really think they would risk stealing tips and being discovered in an audit?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Maybe it's dependent on market. My rating on Lyft is 5.0 and on Uber it's 4.94, which admittedly I am not proud of; they are evidence that I am giving pax way better service than they deserve. But they also show that pax are satisfied with the service I provide, so the lack of tips probably isn't because I suck as a driver.
> 
> Who knows what it's down to.


Everyone is 5* on Lyft, my friend. Because it defaults to that and people are lazy. Everyone is also from the "greatest city on earth!" &#129315;

I am at 4.90 on Uber, same as March - picking up pax in the hood, college kids, back seat drivers who hate the expressway for whatever reason, or entitled rich folks.

But before this? I was tipped, at least a buck or two, by most.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

My tips have dropped way off; from "rare" to "practically nonexistent."


----------



## Five Stars (Oct 24, 2019)

I started driving on weekends again around the 4th of July and tips were pretty darn good for over a month, roughly 50%. But as you can see, since then really has fallen off. The report below includes cash tips also. It has been very noticable that the last few weeks App tips have decreased significantly. I've been thinking it was odd as well recently.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Five Stars said:


> I started driving on weekends again around the 4th of July and tips were pretty darn good for over a month, roughly 50%. But as you can see, since then really has fallen off. The report below includes cash tips also. It has been very noticable that the last few weeks App tips have decreased significantly. I've been thinking it was odd as well recently.
> 
> View attachment 508625


Don't you all know there's a so-called glitch. Uber claims it's been happening for over a week now and they say they've fixed it &#128580; Pax can tip from now on but not retroactively.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

May H. said:


> Don't you all know there's a so-called glitch.


Silly question. If these drivers knew that there was some kind of technical problem then they would not be asking why tips seemed fewer.



Benjamin M said:


> Everyone is 5* on Lyft, my friend. Because it defaults to that and people are lazy. Everyone is also from the "greatest city on earth!" &#129315;
> 
> I am at 4.90 on Uber, same as March - picking up pax in the hood, college kids, back seat drivers who hate the expressway for whatever reason, or entitled rich folks.
> 
> But before this? I was tipped, at least a buck or two, by most.


My score on Uber used to hover around 4.82 but then my stereo broke and it rose to 4.94. This can only mean that pax generally have poor taste in music and did not like my tunes. Tips were not affected and did not increase, though.

I have noticed that early airport runs have the best chance of yielding a tip. Also, rides on which the pax feels that we "connected" and had a good conversation.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> My tips have dropped way off; from "rare" to "practically nonexistent."


Maybe you need to up your service level just a bit?



The Gift of Fish said:


> Silly question. If these drivers knew that there was some kind of technical problem then they would not be asking why tips seemed fewer.
> 
> 
> My score on Uber used to hover around 4.82 but then my stereo broke and it rose to 4.94. This can only mean that pax generally have poor taste in music and did not like my tunes. Tips were not affected and did not increase, though.
> ...


I would pay you not to connect


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

This forum attracts some (not all) of the most delusional, narcassistic people around.
I'm impressed.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

I have stickers on the insides of the rear doors ... "Tipping your Driver makes you Pretty" ... not a lot of pretty people in my market..


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Sparkaratzi said:


> Is anybody else not getting tipped even though the ride was fine? This is happening to often. I suspect Uber is robbing tips.


Nowadays, there are more of riders who don't own a car ( that means low income riders ) so they won't tip you except riders who cannot purchase car legally ( illegal aliens who needs transportation for sometimes ). 
Being aware of Covid-19, people who own cars are now driving their cars to commute, unfortunately most of those are tippers.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

i received a “tip” yesterday that the filly would win the Preakness today...so i bet $25 to win on her at 11-1 odds...best tip in the last year!!


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

not sure if its somehow related or connected. But I did the uber survey and all day yesterday seemed to be receiving tips... maybe its a fluke but I went from not seeing any tips for months to all of a sudden getting tips on every trip. No my driving an vehicle habit have not changed. I always keep mine clean and drive within safety guidelines for the road. just weird or highly coincidental.

also just to add, my market is NY, and surges here are displayed in dollar amounts, what's strange is that yesterday surges were reading as 1.50 to 3.50 but on completion of trips when I checked payments they were showing as 12 to 18 dollars under promotions. I haven't updated my app in a bit, but did ny go back to multipliers format or something. I'm not complaining just more curious if there is a better explanation, I drive overnight but this is probably the second time I have notice this occurrence as generally the surge in whole dollars just adds the amount on the end of the breakdown.


----------



## Divide (Oct 5, 2020)

Sparkaratzi said:


> Is anybody else not getting tipped even though the ride was fine? This is happening to often. I suspect Uber is robbing tips.


No. uber charge customer too much this days.


----------



## CaptainZazi (Oct 4, 2020)

Sparkaratzi said:


> Is anybody else not getting tipped even though the ride was fine? This is happening to often. I suspect Uber is robbing tips.


Are you serious, 90% of these idiots don't tip no matter how good the ride was.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> That wasn't my experience until I returned to pax this week. It's unbelievable.





Cvillegordo said:


> My tips have dropped way off; from "rare" to "practically nonexistent."


I'm in a tourist market so tips definitely skew in the favorable direction, but I've noticed a slight decline as well. I think the obvious answer is less disposable income these days along with the classic answers (Uber's high cut, letting riders off the hook, etc).

One thing that I was thinking about in particular, however, was _cash_ tips. I have had 2 weekends back (not a huge sample size, granted, and the majority of rides were surged) but have only received 2 cash tips out of around 100 rides. This is certainly way off. Is it a faux pas these days to pay in cash or even tip in cash because of the virus? Are more drivers refusing cash tips? There is also a national coin shortage here so maybe people are carrying less cash? Masks making things more impersonal? Idk. I just thought it was interesting as pre-Covid my cash tip stack was decent like a waitress or stripper or something.

One other thing I was curious about. Does anyone actually go through every tip after the end of a shift and "thank rider"? Tacky or helpful in distressing repeat tipping?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> I'm in a tourist market so tips definitely skew in the favorable direction, but I've noticed a slight decline as well. I think the obvious answer is less disposable income these days along with the classic answers (Uber's high cut, letting riders off the hook, etc).
> 
> One thing that I was thinking about in particular, however, was _cash_ tips. I have had 2 weekends back (not a huge sample size, granted, and the majority of rides were surged) but have only received 2 cash tips out of around 100 rides. This is certainly way off. Is it a faux pas these days to pay in cash or even tip in cash because of the virus? Are more drivers refusing cash tips? There is also a national coin shortage here so maybe people are carrying less cash? Masks making things more impersonal? Idk. I just thought it was interesting as pre-Covid my cash tip stack was decent like a waitress or stripper or something.
> 
> One other thing I was curious about. Does anyone actually go through every tip after the end of a shift and "thank rider"? Tacky or helpful in distressing repeat tipping?


i thank the rider everytime ..so maybe rider knows we appreciate the tip and they tip the next driver as well


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> One other thing I was curious about. Does anyone actually go through every tip after the end of a shift and "thank rider"? Tacky or helpful in distressing repeat tipping?


I do, if it's over $1 &#128580;

I miss when Eats was hot here. Everyone tipped well. And I made a point to thank each and every one.

We're not a tourist market but tips (cash or app) were the norm before the virus. Most of my trips were local, people going out to eat or visiting friends. The majority tipped.

Now - to and from work, grocery stores, and picking up their car at the shop. Seldom tipped, mainly because that class of pax views Uber as the bus. They use it every day or only booked a trip to get their own car back. They were the minority for me before, now the majority.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Update to the above. 

Picked up two Top Golf associates yesterday, in the hood, and a 15 minute trip to get there. 

One mentioned how the day before she was late to work and it cost too much - likely because the few drivers out declined the ping. 

The other was thankful for me picking them up faster than usual lately. Then they had a conversation about tips at work, how good they've been lately. 

Narurally, they gave me a decent tip, right? 😂 

Once again, "ride to work, no need to tip" mentality. But I did earn $160 in four hours by accepting every ping, huge surges and $12 for 2 trip promo. Whopping $6 in tips.


----------



## Daddyisback (Oct 21, 2020)

Uber is a synonym of not tipping. Probably 1 of 10...


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Sparkaratzi said:


> Is anybody else not getting tipped even though the ride was fine? This is happening to often. I suspect Uber is robbing tips.


No they really are not, tips on uber are like the cheerleader you hope but she gives it to someone else.&#129300;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

People aren't tipping for shit. But daddy Dara always comes through.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Over the 6 years I have done rideshare, my tips have averaged around 2% of revenue (for every $100 in fares, I get around $2 in tips). It's normal to go for days without getting any tips.


I'm 10%


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Some of my tip stats:


201820192020 YTDNumber of Trips84018851140Percent of rides that tipped48%50%41%Percent of revenue17%15%13%Number of riders that said I will tip in appN/A7412Percent that didN/A51%58%

I started tracking riders that said they would tip in the app in 2019 so that data is not available for 2018.


----------



## Five Stars (Oct 24, 2019)

I had a lady try and tip me in the app this weekend. A message stated "Sorry, something went wrong" on her app when she applied the tip. She tried to tip twice and both times, same message, so she gave me cash instead. I haven't contacted Uber support yet, but will do as I believe this is happening a lot as my percentage of tips is way down lately as well. 

Of my 37 rides, only 6 in-app tips (16.2%) and 4 cash tips. Usually, I am at approx 35%+ tips per week and most of the previous 3 months before October, i was getting 50%+.


----------

